# Phrag. Apple Pie



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2011)

(Magdalene Rose x besseae ‘Paute’)

First time bloomer -- nice color on this Apple!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh that's beautiful! Don't think of heard of it before. :drool:


----------



## Jorch (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice color! :drool:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 8, 2011)

Dot, you're killing us with beauties tonite!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, this is a nice one. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 9, 2011)

That's a beautiful besseae cross Imo!!!! Jean


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Oct 9, 2011)

That's gorgeous - such a beautiful colour


----------



## Tom499 (Oct 9, 2011)

That is stunning!!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 9, 2011)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooh! Yes I like it! :smitten:


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice color, near prefectly flat and no teeth! Good show!


----------



## AquaGem (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 9, 2011)

that is great


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 9, 2011)

Miam miam!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2011)

The color on this one is just wonderful. Can't get enough of the picture.


----------



## Marc (Oct 9, 2011)

I really love the colour of this one.


----------



## koshki (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow, I love the color of yours...mine is a much paler pink. Did you get yours from Little Frog Farm?


----------



## e-spice (Oct 9, 2011)

Wow that's pretty.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2011)

koshki said:


> Wow, I love the color of yours...mine is a much paler pink. Did you get yours from Little Frog Farm?



No -- I got it from a friend who was downsizing, who got it from Ackers.


----------



## John M (Oct 10, 2011)

Holy cow, Dot! That's wonderful!!!!!


----------



## raymond (Oct 10, 2011)

wow very nice color


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 10, 2011)

Splendid flower!!! :clap:


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 10, 2011)

I love that shade


----------



## Gilda (Oct 10, 2011)

One of my favs and your is a beauty !:clap:....wonder if mine is in spike ???


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 10, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool: ALOT darker than mine! :clap::clap:


----------



## Clark (Oct 10, 2011)

Sweet. Everywhere.

Seen one for sale today. Sneezed myself.


----------



## toddybear (Oct 10, 2011)

A winner for sure!


----------



## Shiva (Oct 10, 2011)

Dot! Do you know the cultivar name of the parents?


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 10, 2011)

Dot wrote this:

(Magdalene Rose x besseae ‘Paute’)

So no cultivar name for Magdalene Rose...


----------



## Shiva (Oct 10, 2011)

Merci!


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2011)

I always liked that one!


----------



## W. Beetus (Oct 11, 2011)

I like that hybrid! Beautiful color.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Dot wrote this:
> 
> (Magdalene Rose x besseae ‘Paute’)
> 
> So no cultivar name for Magdalene Rose...



A Chuck Acker cross. If he doesn't have any try Orchids Ltd, Campone, or Gonewild.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 11, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Dot wrote this:
> 
> (Magdalene Rose x besseae ‘Paute’)
> 
> So no cultivar name for Magdalene Rose...





NYEric said:


> A Chuck Acker cross. If he doesn't have any try Orchids Ltd, Campone, or Gonewild.



David's right. And Eric has good suggestions...


----------



## Orchidzrule (Oct 24, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Oh that's beautiful! Don't think of heard of it before. :drool:



Joanne, I think Mike Gabrielson might have some Phrag. Apple Pie--he definitely did in 2010 when he came to the Manitoba Orchid Society show. He didn't have any with him at the 2011 show, but that's not to say he was all out. So, if you like it, there might be a fairly close source for you! 

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! That one is just gorgeous!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 26, 2011)

Orchidzrule said:


> Joanne, I think Mike Gabrielson might have some Phrag. Apple Pie--he definitely did in 2010 when he came to the Manitoba Orchid Society show. He didn't have any with him at the 2011 show, but that's not to say he was all out. So, if you like it, there might be a fairly close source for you!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rob



Dang, he was here for our show 10 days ago....:sob:


----------

